# Ridgid Lifetime Warranty on cordless tool batteries ... really!



## SeaQuest (Jun 2, 2008)

*Ridgid Lifetime Warranty on cordless tool batteries ... really!*

In 2005 my batteries in yet another cordless Dewalt drill had gone dead and I was faced with the annoying prospect of tossing yet another perfectly good drill into the bin due to the fact that it's cheaper to buy a whole new drill kit rather than just replace the batteries on my perfectly good current model. This really rubbed me the wrong way, I hate having to throw perfectly good equipment away like this. Same goes for Laser and Inkjet printers.

I decided to try something different. Ridgid "claimed" that their lifetime warranty would cover batteries on cordless tools. I took the plunge and bought a Ridgid cordless drill and have used it faithfully for the past 6 years. It's been getting tired and doesn't hold a charge for long so I decided it was time to see if this "Lifetime Warranty" was legit or just marketing hype. I called the Ridgid service centre and was told to bring in the drill as well as batteries and charger. I left it with them for a few days and am now home with my drill, completely rejuvinated due to two brand new batteries that cost me nothing and were replaced without hassle and no questions asked. Very cool!! I will never buy any other brand of cordless tool because of this.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

SeaQuest said:


> *Ridgid Lifetime Warranty on cordless tool batteries ... really!*
> 
> In 2005 my batteries in yet another cordless Dewalt drill had gone dead and I was faced with the annoying prospect of tossing yet another perfectly good drill into the bin due to the fact that it's cheaper to buy a whole new drill kit rather than just replace the batteries on my perfectly good current model. This really rubbed me the wrong way, I hate having to throw perfectly good equipment away like this. Same goes for Laser and Inkjet printers.
> 
> I decided to try something different. Ridgid "claimed" that their lifetime warranty would cover batteries on cordless tools. I took the plunge and bought a Ridgid cordless drill and have used it faithfully for the past 6 years. It's been getting tired and doesn't hold a charge for long so I decided it was time to see if this "Lifetime Warranty" was legit or just marketing hype. I called the Ridgid service centre and was told to bring in the drill as well as batteries and charger. I left it with them for a few days and am now home with my drill, completely rejuvinated due to two brand new batteries that cost me nothing and were replaced without hassle and no questions asked. Very cool!! I will never buy any other brand of cordless tool because of this.


I don't know how Ridgid stays in business with the low cost of their tools and free replacements. 
I have a Ridgid drill press that only costs $150.
I am on my third oscillating belt sander - the first two were replaced free at Home Depot. 
They do seem to honor their word.


----------



## Hawaiilad (Feb 16, 2010)

SeaQuest said:


> *Ridgid Lifetime Warranty on cordless tool batteries ... really!*
> 
> In 2005 my batteries in yet another cordless Dewalt drill had gone dead and I was faced with the annoying prospect of tossing yet another perfectly good drill into the bin due to the fact that it's cheaper to buy a whole new drill kit rather than just replace the batteries on my perfectly good current model. This really rubbed me the wrong way, I hate having to throw perfectly good equipment away like this. Same goes for Laser and Inkjet printers.
> 
> I decided to try something different. Ridgid "claimed" that their lifetime warranty would cover batteries on cordless tools. I took the plunge and bought a Ridgid cordless drill and have used it faithfully for the past 6 years. It's been getting tired and doesn't hold a charge for long so I decided it was time to see if this "Lifetime Warranty" was legit or just marketing hype. I called the Ridgid service centre and was told to bring in the drill as well as batteries and charger. I left it with them for a few days and am now home with my drill, completely rejuvinated due to two brand new batteries that cost me nothing and were replaced without hassle and no questions asked. Very cool!! I will never buy any other brand of cordless tool because of this.


I have been looking for a replacement for my worn out Delta planer, and I have looked at the Rigid. Some reports are very good on the machine but others are great. I was wondering what the warranty would be on this machine. I know the planer blade for the Rigid are about 1/2 the cost of other machine blades.


----------



## bigpops0259 (Jan 15, 2007)

SeaQuest said:


> *Ridgid Lifetime Warranty on cordless tool batteries ... really!*
> 
> In 2005 my batteries in yet another cordless Dewalt drill had gone dead and I was faced with the annoying prospect of tossing yet another perfectly good drill into the bin due to the fact that it's cheaper to buy a whole new drill kit rather than just replace the batteries on my perfectly good current model. This really rubbed me the wrong way, I hate having to throw perfectly good equipment away like this. Same goes for Laser and Inkjet printers.
> 
> I decided to try something different. Ridgid "claimed" that their lifetime warranty would cover batteries on cordless tools. I took the plunge and bought a Ridgid cordless drill and have used it faithfully for the past 6 years. It's been getting tired and doesn't hold a charge for long so I decided it was time to see if this "Lifetime Warranty" was legit or just marketing hype. I called the Ridgid service centre and was told to bring in the drill as well as batteries and charger. I left it with them for a few days and am now home with my drill, completely rejuvinated due to two brand new batteries that cost me nothing and were replaced without hassle and no questions asked. Very cool!! I will never buy any other brand of cordless tool because of this.


Been using ridgid for over 10 years now, never had to replace anything. they honor thier claim. Replaced Vaccume, 12" chopsaw and a few other drills and saws, over the years. Won't buy anything else. And they knew the items were used in the construction field.


----------



## Hawaiilad (Feb 16, 2010)

SeaQuest said:


> *Ridgid Lifetime Warranty on cordless tool batteries ... really!*
> 
> In 2005 my batteries in yet another cordless Dewalt drill had gone dead and I was faced with the annoying prospect of tossing yet another perfectly good drill into the bin due to the fact that it's cheaper to buy a whole new drill kit rather than just replace the batteries on my perfectly good current model. This really rubbed me the wrong way, I hate having to throw perfectly good equipment away like this. Same goes for Laser and Inkjet printers.
> 
> I decided to try something different. Ridgid "claimed" that their lifetime warranty would cover batteries on cordless tools. I took the plunge and bought a Ridgid cordless drill and have used it faithfully for the past 6 years. It's been getting tired and doesn't hold a charge for long so I decided it was time to see if this "Lifetime Warranty" was legit or just marketing hype. I called the Ridgid service centre and was told to bring in the drill as well as batteries and charger. I left it with them for a few days and am now home with my drill, completely rejuvinated due to two brand new batteries that cost me nothing and were replaced without hassle and no questions asked. Very cool!! I will never buy any other brand of cordless tool because of this.


Had not thought about other Rigid items. I have a shop vac that stopped working…perhaps I need to return it. I checked online for the warranty for the Rigid planer, and it says to call the company for info


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

SeaQuest said:


> *Ridgid Lifetime Warranty on cordless tool batteries ... really!*
> 
> In 2005 my batteries in yet another cordless Dewalt drill had gone dead and I was faced with the annoying prospect of tossing yet another perfectly good drill into the bin due to the fact that it's cheaper to buy a whole new drill kit rather than just replace the batteries on my perfectly good current model. This really rubbed me the wrong way, I hate having to throw perfectly good equipment away like this. Same goes for Laser and Inkjet printers.
> 
> I decided to try something different. Ridgid "claimed" that their lifetime warranty would cover batteries on cordless tools. I took the plunge and bought a Ridgid cordless drill and have used it faithfully for the past 6 years. It's been getting tired and doesn't hold a charge for long so I decided it was time to see if this "Lifetime Warranty" was legit or just marketing hype. I called the Ridgid service centre and was told to bring in the drill as well as batteries and charger. I left it with them for a few days and am now home with my drill, completely rejuvinated due to two brand new batteries that cost me nothing and were replaced without hassle and no questions asked. Very cool!! I will never buy any other brand of cordless tool because of this.


Ridgid tools come with a 3 year warranty automatically. You have to register the tool with them to be eligible for the lifetime service agreement. I have a planer registered for the LSA and an OSS too.
My next cordless drill will be a Ridgid mainly because of free battery replacement.
Ridgid LSA:
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ContentView?pn=SF_TH_PR_RIDGID_Power_Tools_Warranty&langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

SeaQuest said:


> *Ridgid Lifetime Warranty on cordless tool batteries ... really!*
> 
> In 2005 my batteries in yet another cordless Dewalt drill had gone dead and I was faced with the annoying prospect of tossing yet another perfectly good drill into the bin due to the fact that it's cheaper to buy a whole new drill kit rather than just replace the batteries on my perfectly good current model. This really rubbed me the wrong way, I hate having to throw perfectly good equipment away like this. Same goes for Laser and Inkjet printers.
> 
> I decided to try something different. Ridgid "claimed" that their lifetime warranty would cover batteries on cordless tools. I took the plunge and bought a Ridgid cordless drill and have used it faithfully for the past 6 years. It's been getting tired and doesn't hold a charge for long so I decided it was time to see if this "Lifetime Warranty" was legit or just marketing hype. I called the Ridgid service centre and was told to bring in the drill as well as batteries and charger. I left it with them for a few days and am now home with my drill, completely rejuvinated due to two brand new batteries that cost me nothing and were replaced without hassle and no questions asked. Very cool!! I will never buy any other brand of cordless tool because of this.


The Ridgid planer has a 3 year default warranty. If you fill out the info and send in the card, proof of purchase, and UPC within 90 days, it gets upgraded to a lifetime service agreement at no extra charge. I usually don't pick out a product solely by name brand, but have to admit that my shop has been tinged pretty heavily with orange and black 










David


----------



## Hawaiilad (Feb 16, 2010)

SeaQuest said:


> *Ridgid Lifetime Warranty on cordless tool batteries ... really!*
> 
> In 2005 my batteries in yet another cordless Dewalt drill had gone dead and I was faced with the annoying prospect of tossing yet another perfectly good drill into the bin due to the fact that it's cheaper to buy a whole new drill kit rather than just replace the batteries on my perfectly good current model. This really rubbed me the wrong way, I hate having to throw perfectly good equipment away like this. Same goes for Laser and Inkjet printers.
> 
> I decided to try something different. Ridgid "claimed" that their lifetime warranty would cover batteries on cordless tools. I took the plunge and bought a Ridgid cordless drill and have used it faithfully for the past 6 years. It's been getting tired and doesn't hold a charge for long so I decided it was time to see if this "Lifetime Warranty" was legit or just marketing hype. I called the Ridgid service centre and was told to bring in the drill as well as batteries and charger. I left it with them for a few days and am now home with my drill, completely rejuvinated due to two brand new batteries that cost me nothing and were replaced without hassle and no questions asked. Very cool!! I will never buy any other brand of cordless tool because of this.


Thanks David for the good information. I think I might have to look at the Rigid planer again before I decide on the DeWalt or Rigid.


----------



## indianawoodbutcher (Jan 14, 2011)

SeaQuest said:


> *Ridgid Lifetime Warranty on cordless tool batteries ... really!*
> 
> In 2005 my batteries in yet another cordless Dewalt drill had gone dead and I was faced with the annoying prospect of tossing yet another perfectly good drill into the bin due to the fact that it's cheaper to buy a whole new drill kit rather than just replace the batteries on my perfectly good current model. This really rubbed me the wrong way, I hate having to throw perfectly good equipment away like this. Same goes for Laser and Inkjet printers.
> 
> I decided to try something different. Ridgid "claimed" that their lifetime warranty would cover batteries on cordless tools. I took the plunge and bought a Ridgid cordless drill and have used it faithfully for the past 6 years. It's been getting tired and doesn't hold a charge for long so I decided it was time to see if this "Lifetime Warranty" was legit or just marketing hype. I called the Ridgid service centre and was told to bring in the drill as well as batteries and charger. I left it with them for a few days and am now home with my drill, completely rejuvinated due to two brand new batteries that cost me nothing and were replaced without hassle and no questions asked. Very cool!! I will never buy any other brand of cordless tool because of this.


I have a few rigid tools and am very pleased. My jigsaw died in the middle of a project. After some effort on my own to try to fix it because I did not have proof of purchase, I was able to work with Home Depot to find the receipt in their computer system. Once I had that, I took the saw to an authorized dealer, and they fixed it right up. I plan on adding more Rigid tools as needed.

I was told that Rigid and DeWalt are the same tools, just different packaging. Is that true?


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

SeaQuest said:


> *Ridgid Lifetime Warranty on cordless tool batteries ... really!*
> 
> In 2005 my batteries in yet another cordless Dewalt drill had gone dead and I was faced with the annoying prospect of tossing yet another perfectly good drill into the bin due to the fact that it's cheaper to buy a whole new drill kit rather than just replace the batteries on my perfectly good current model. This really rubbed me the wrong way, I hate having to throw perfectly good equipment away like this. Same goes for Laser and Inkjet printers.
> 
> I decided to try something different. Ridgid "claimed" that their lifetime warranty would cover batteries on cordless tools. I took the plunge and bought a Ridgid cordless drill and have used it faithfully for the past 6 years. It's been getting tired and doesn't hold a charge for long so I decided it was time to see if this "Lifetime Warranty" was legit or just marketing hype. I called the Ridgid service centre and was told to bring in the drill as well as batteries and charger. I left it with them for a few days and am now home with my drill, completely rejuvinated due to two brand new batteries that cost me nothing and were replaced without hassle and no questions asked. Very cool!! I will never buy any other brand of cordless tool because of this.


I would disagree on them being the same tools. The manufacturers are different and there are many cases where the design and functionality vary. The planers are one area. Dewalts have a cutter head lock and the new Ridgids don't. Reviews for both brands are usually toe to toe and there are diehard fans of both that will bicker over which is the better company. I have some tools from both but usually if the reviews are very tight, I will lean toward Ridgid and their LSA.


----------



## danselectronics (Jul 16, 2012)

SeaQuest said:


> *Ridgid Lifetime Warranty on cordless tool batteries ... really!*
> 
> In 2005 my batteries in yet another cordless Dewalt drill had gone dead and I was faced with the annoying prospect of tossing yet another perfectly good drill into the bin due to the fact that it's cheaper to buy a whole new drill kit rather than just replace the batteries on my perfectly good current model. This really rubbed me the wrong way, I hate having to throw perfectly good equipment away like this. Same goes for Laser and Inkjet printers.
> 
> I decided to try something different. Ridgid "claimed" that their lifetime warranty would cover batteries on cordless tools. I took the plunge and bought a Ridgid cordless drill and have used it faithfully for the past 6 years. It's been getting tired and doesn't hold a charge for long so I decided it was time to see if this "Lifetime Warranty" was legit or just marketing hype. I called the Ridgid service centre and was told to bring in the drill as well as batteries and charger. I left it with them for a few days and am now home with my drill, completely rejuvinated due to two brand new batteries that cost me nothing and were replaced without hassle and no questions asked. Very cool!! I will never buy any other brand of cordless tool because of this.


Hello, I think it's worth while to throw in some additonal information. I too own the Rigid circular saw, drill, and flash light combo/cordless set with the lifetime warranty. As previously stated, the main reason I bought this was for the battery warranty. I agree with the original poster - when my batteries started to die after 6 years of use, my local home depot replaced them on the spot with Lithium batteries. I was very happy. Then I found that the NiCad dual charger that was part of this set, would not charge them completely and was pulsing on and off (fan) in the charger when it tried. Soooooo I brought in the charger, and they confirmed that I now needed the Lithium charger. (sorry to be so wordy) - However, Rigid no longer makes a dual Lithium charger so they replaced it with a single charger. The problem I have is that the dual charger cost twice what the single charger (Lithium) does, I complained that this wasn't a fair deal to replace my charger with 1/2 the fuctionality, and at half the cost - but could not budge them. Rigid's Support people are insulated behind the Home Depot's and voice mail systems and have forgotten how to talk and explain things to loyal users. It would have been nice to get two single chargers, OR at least have someone from Rigid explain to me why this is a comparable replacement.


----------



## SeaQuest (Jun 2, 2008)

SeaQuest said:


> *Ridgid Lifetime Warranty on cordless tool batteries ... really!*
> 
> In 2005 my batteries in yet another cordless Dewalt drill had gone dead and I was faced with the annoying prospect of tossing yet another perfectly good drill into the bin due to the fact that it's cheaper to buy a whole new drill kit rather than just replace the batteries on my perfectly good current model. This really rubbed me the wrong way, I hate having to throw perfectly good equipment away like this. Same goes for Laser and Inkjet printers.
> 
> I decided to try something different. Ridgid "claimed" that their lifetime warranty would cover batteries on cordless tools. I took the plunge and bought a Ridgid cordless drill and have used it faithfully for the past 6 years. It's been getting tired and doesn't hold a charge for long so I decided it was time to see if this "Lifetime Warranty" was legit or just marketing hype. I called the Ridgid service centre and was told to bring in the drill as well as batteries and charger. I left it with them for a few days and am now home with my drill, completely rejuvinated due to two brand new batteries that cost me nothing and were replaced without hassle and no questions asked. Very cool!! I will never buy any other brand of cordless tool because of this.


I would suggest that you don't bother with home depot. I took mine direct to the local Ridgid Authorized Repair Depot and have had great service with no issues. Remember Ridgid tools are not a Home Depot product, HD is just a reseller.


----------



## DAK (Jan 22, 2013)

SeaQuest said:


> *Ridgid Lifetime Warranty on cordless tool batteries ... really!*
> 
> In 2005 my batteries in yet another cordless Dewalt drill had gone dead and I was faced with the annoying prospect of tossing yet another perfectly good drill into the bin due to the fact that it's cheaper to buy a whole new drill kit rather than just replace the batteries on my perfectly good current model. This really rubbed me the wrong way, I hate having to throw perfectly good equipment away like this. Same goes for Laser and Inkjet printers.
> 
> I decided to try something different. Ridgid "claimed" that their lifetime warranty would cover batteries on cordless tools. I took the plunge and bought a Ridgid cordless drill and have used it faithfully for the past 6 years. It's been getting tired and doesn't hold a charge for long so I decided it was time to see if this "Lifetime Warranty" was legit or just marketing hype. I called the Ridgid service centre and was told to bring in the drill as well as batteries and charger. I left it with them for a few days and am now home with my drill, completely rejuvinated due to two brand new batteries that cost me nothing and were replaced without hassle and no questions asked. Very cool!! I will never buy any other brand of cordless tool because of this.


I just stopped by HD and tried to have my 12v Battery replaced. They couldn't do it saying they can't find my registration! I need to call the company. I've had this tool for about 6 years and used it very little. I do not remember either a sales rep or in the manual there being a statement that the tool MUST BE REGISTERED to have the battery guaranteed! I will do my best to avoid HD tools in the future if this is how they operate. I thought I had a respectable company and a solid product. Think maybe I was wrong.


----------



## SeaQuest (Jun 2, 2008)

SeaQuest said:


> *Ridgid Lifetime Warranty on cordless tool batteries ... really!*
> 
> In 2005 my batteries in yet another cordless Dewalt drill had gone dead and I was faced with the annoying prospect of tossing yet another perfectly good drill into the bin due to the fact that it's cheaper to buy a whole new drill kit rather than just replace the batteries on my perfectly good current model. This really rubbed me the wrong way, I hate having to throw perfectly good equipment away like this. Same goes for Laser and Inkjet printers.
> 
> I decided to try something different. Ridgid "claimed" that their lifetime warranty would cover batteries on cordless tools. I took the plunge and bought a Ridgid cordless drill and have used it faithfully for the past 6 years. It's been getting tired and doesn't hold a charge for long so I decided it was time to see if this "Lifetime Warranty" was legit or just marketing hype. I called the Ridgid service centre and was told to bring in the drill as well as batteries and charger. I left it with them for a few days and am now home with my drill, completely rejuvinated due to two brand new batteries that cost me nothing and were replaced without hassle and no questions asked. Very cool!! I will never buy any other brand of cordless tool because of this.


Hi Dak

Every Ridgid tool comes with a Lifetime Warranty card that says it must be registered online within 30 days (I think it was 30 but maybe 90) of purchase in order to obtain the Lifetime Warranty. It's really very clear if you read the Lifetime Warranty card.

BTW Ridgid is absolutely not an HD Tool any more than Dewalt or Bosch are HD tools. HD just sells Ridgid products but other companies do as well. Here in Canada, Lee Valley carries some Ridgid products. Ridgid has been making tools long before HD ever existed.

When getting warranty service on Ridgid (or any other product) you are way better to deal with an Authorized Service Centre rather than HD. Here is a link to find the nearest Ridgid Service Centre to you http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Technical-Services/index.htm


----------



## DAK (Jan 22, 2013)

SeaQuest said:


> *Ridgid Lifetime Warranty on cordless tool batteries ... really!*
> 
> In 2005 my batteries in yet another cordless Dewalt drill had gone dead and I was faced with the annoying prospect of tossing yet another perfectly good drill into the bin due to the fact that it's cheaper to buy a whole new drill kit rather than just replace the batteries on my perfectly good current model. This really rubbed me the wrong way, I hate having to throw perfectly good equipment away like this. Same goes for Laser and Inkjet printers.
> 
> I decided to try something different. Ridgid "claimed" that their lifetime warranty would cover batteries on cordless tools. I took the plunge and bought a Ridgid cordless drill and have used it faithfully for the past 6 years. It's been getting tired and doesn't hold a charge for long so I decided it was time to see if this "Lifetime Warranty" was legit or just marketing hype. I called the Ridgid service centre and was told to bring in the drill as well as batteries and charger. I left it with them for a few days and am now home with my drill, completely rejuvinated due to two brand new batteries that cost me nothing and were replaced without hassle and no questions asked. Very cool!! I will never buy any other brand of cordless tool because of this.


IMHO that is simply deceiving. They hide it in the Registration! It's not posted anywhere that I see or ever saw. As I said I'll do my best to avoid HD and their shady IMHO tactics if they're going to be that way. Other companies that put those restrictions on their products inform you of them either via a sales person or when you check out.

Ciao


----------



## SeaQuest (Jun 2, 2008)

SeaQuest said:


> *Ridgid Lifetime Warranty on cordless tool batteries ... really!*
> 
> In 2005 my batteries in yet another cordless Dewalt drill had gone dead and I was faced with the annoying prospect of tossing yet another perfectly good drill into the bin due to the fact that it's cheaper to buy a whole new drill kit rather than just replace the batteries on my perfectly good current model. This really rubbed me the wrong way, I hate having to throw perfectly good equipment away like this. Same goes for Laser and Inkjet printers.
> 
> I decided to try something different. Ridgid "claimed" that their lifetime warranty would cover batteries on cordless tools. I took the plunge and bought a Ridgid cordless drill and have used it faithfully for the past 6 years. It's been getting tired and doesn't hold a charge for long so I decided it was time to see if this "Lifetime Warranty" was legit or just marketing hype. I called the Ridgid service centre and was told to bring in the drill as well as batteries and charger. I left it with them for a few days and am now home with my drill, completely rejuvinated due to two brand new batteries that cost me nothing and were replaced without hassle and no questions asked. Very cool!! I will never buy any other brand of cordless tool because of this.


OMG you must be joking, you've really NEVER had to fill out a warranty registration for something you've purchased to get additional warranty time or benefits? This would include everything from TV's to vehicles. Warranties are usually not transferrable so how does the manufacturer verify that you're the original owner or the 10th otherwise. I just opened up a new Festool Sander and they do the exact same thing except they only extend the warranty for a couple years and not for life. Here is the online form they require and no one at Lee Valley told me I had to do it. The big green/black card in the box saying "2+1 Warranty" told me but then I did take the time to actually read the card. 
http://www.festool.co.uk/service/warranty/pages/1+2-warranty.aspx .


----------



## Phils (May 6, 2013)

SeaQuest said:


> *Ridgid Lifetime Warranty on cordless tool batteries ... really!*
> 
> In 2005 my batteries in yet another cordless Dewalt drill had gone dead and I was faced with the annoying prospect of tossing yet another perfectly good drill into the bin due to the fact that it's cheaper to buy a whole new drill kit rather than just replace the batteries on my perfectly good current model. This really rubbed me the wrong way, I hate having to throw perfectly good equipment away like this. Same goes for Laser and Inkjet printers.
> 
> I decided to try something different. Ridgid "claimed" that their lifetime warranty would cover batteries on cordless tools. I took the plunge and bought a Ridgid cordless drill and have used it faithfully for the past 6 years. It's been getting tired and doesn't hold a charge for long so I decided it was time to see if this "Lifetime Warranty" was legit or just marketing hype. I called the Ridgid service centre and was told to bring in the drill as well as batteries and charger. I left it with them for a few days and am now home with my drill, completely rejuvinated due to two brand new batteries that cost me nothing and were replaced without hassle and no questions asked. Very cool!! I will never buy any other brand of cordless tool because of this.


I also bought my Ridgid 2 pc. Drill/one-handed ecip core combo on 11-2-2010 for the warranty and am very disappointed in the replacement of the batteries. In January 2013 I took them to the authorized replacement center here locally and they kept the batteries after checking the chager. on 1-18-2013 I contacted the replacement center and was told to wait they didn't know when the replacements would arrive. I then called Ridgid customer service and was told that a batch of replacements were being sent to my replacement center but they didn't know if mine was in the batch. I called back a couple days later and was told that my replacement batteries had not arrived. today is 5-6-13 and I still cannot use my tools because Ridgid has not honored their warranty. I did purchase my tools from Home Depot and have heard that they do replace them rapidly iif the batteries are taken there for replacement. At the time I didn't know they could be taken to Home Depot for replacement. Does anyone know whom I should contact to try and get Ridgid to honor their warranty?


----------



## Woodsurgin (Apr 2, 2011)

SeaQuest said:


> *Ridgid Lifetime Warranty on cordless tool batteries ... really!*
> 
> In 2005 my batteries in yet another cordless Dewalt drill had gone dead and I was faced with the annoying prospect of tossing yet another perfectly good drill into the bin due to the fact that it's cheaper to buy a whole new drill kit rather than just replace the batteries on my perfectly good current model. This really rubbed me the wrong way, I hate having to throw perfectly good equipment away like this. Same goes for Laser and Inkjet printers.
> 
> I decided to try something different. Ridgid "claimed" that their lifetime warranty would cover batteries on cordless tools. I took the plunge and bought a Ridgid cordless drill and have used it faithfully for the past 6 years. It's been getting tired and doesn't hold a charge for long so I decided it was time to see if this "Lifetime Warranty" was legit or just marketing hype. I called the Ridgid service centre and was told to bring in the drill as well as batteries and charger. I left it with them for a few days and am now home with my drill, completely rejuvinated due to two brand new batteries that cost me nothing and were replaced without hassle and no questions asked. Very cool!! I will never buy any other brand of cordless tool because of this.


Beware. If you purchase replacement batteries for 12v drills, Ridgid won't extend the lifetime warranty. I called Ridgid and was told this. 
I purchased two new 12v batteries as the original ones would no longer charge. The new batteries wouldn't charge. 
I am taking the charger to Home Depot, as it doesn't work. I bought two new batteries for nothing. 
I think the lifetime thing is a scam. 
I purchased a new 18v drill set and registered online, then got an e-mail to send in the receipts. I had to pay $6.00 to send it by registered letter. What a scam! I am still not sure if they will find some loophole not to honor the warranty.
I will say their drills run smooth, have plenty of power as long as the batteries last, which isn't long. 
The drill motors are smooth running, and comfortable to use. 
I have a Ridgid combination belt and drum sander that works really well and is a really neat design. 
I also have a Ridgid vac for the shop. It is a great design. 
Why can't they be more up front on the batteries?


----------



## Woodsurgin (Apr 2, 2011)

SeaQuest said:


> *Ridgid Lifetime Warranty on cordless tool batteries ... really!*
> 
> In 2005 my batteries in yet another cordless Dewalt drill had gone dead and I was faced with the annoying prospect of tossing yet another perfectly good drill into the bin due to the fact that it's cheaper to buy a whole new drill kit rather than just replace the batteries on my perfectly good current model. This really rubbed me the wrong way, I hate having to throw perfectly good equipment away like this. Same goes for Laser and Inkjet printers.
> 
> I decided to try something different. Ridgid "claimed" that their lifetime warranty would cover batteries on cordless tools. I took the plunge and bought a Ridgid cordless drill and have used it faithfully for the past 6 years. It's been getting tired and doesn't hold a charge for long so I decided it was time to see if this "Lifetime Warranty" was legit or just marketing hype. I called the Ridgid service centre and was told to bring in the drill as well as batteries and charger. I left it with them for a few days and am now home with my drill, completely rejuvinated due to two brand new batteries that cost me nothing and were replaced without hassle and no questions asked. Very cool!! I will never buy any other brand of cordless tool because of this.


Incidentally. I have purchased a couple of Festool products. They even send you an e-mail to remind you about the registration. This is a class company.


----------



## SeaQuest (Jun 2, 2008)

SeaQuest said:


> *Ridgid Lifetime Warranty on cordless tool batteries ... really!*
> 
> In 2005 my batteries in yet another cordless Dewalt drill had gone dead and I was faced with the annoying prospect of tossing yet another perfectly good drill into the bin due to the fact that it's cheaper to buy a whole new drill kit rather than just replace the batteries on my perfectly good current model. This really rubbed me the wrong way, I hate having to throw perfectly good equipment away like this. Same goes for Laser and Inkjet printers.
> 
> I decided to try something different. Ridgid "claimed" that their lifetime warranty would cover batteries on cordless tools. I took the plunge and bought a Ridgid cordless drill and have used it faithfully for the past 6 years. It's been getting tired and doesn't hold a charge for long so I decided it was time to see if this "Lifetime Warranty" was legit or just marketing hype. I called the Ridgid service centre and was told to bring in the drill as well as batteries and charger. I left it with them for a few days and am now home with my drill, completely rejuvinated due to two brand new batteries that cost me nothing and were replaced without hassle and no questions asked. Very cool!! I will never buy any other brand of cordless tool because of this.


It's not a scam, I'm on my 3rd set of 14.4V batteries in 5 yrs since I purchased the drill. They just keep replacing them. I did have to send in my receipt to register the warranty but it didn't have to go by registered mail.

As for Fe$tool, I will never know because their prices are so insanely high I couldn't even consider them.



> Beware. If you purchase replacement batteries for 12v drills, Ridgid won t extend the lifetime warranty. I called Ridgid and was told this.
> I purchased two new 12v batteries as the original ones would no longer charge. The new batteries wouldn t charge.
> I am taking the charger to Home Depot, as it doesn t work. I bought two new batteries for nothing.
> I think the lifetime thing is a scam.
> ...


----------

